# Is Amazon Authorized Canon Dealer



## Cwall64 (Apr 9, 2021)

I would much rather buy an R5 at a local brick and motor store, but availability is not there. I see Amazon (sold and shipped by Amazon) has availability, are they authorized? I would normally do B&H as a second option, but their shipping is not what Amazon is offering...


----------



## HenryL (Apr 9, 2021)

Get the info direct from the source.


----------



## Cwall64 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

